
Ask HN: Why is Couchbase Server under-represented here? - isoos
While Couchbase Server looks like a viable alternative to MongoDB, CockroachDB, TiDB, or even Cassandra, I see very little discussion about it here on HN in the past few years.<p>Is there any reason for that? Is the technology not living up to the marketing? Is it not hipster enough?<p>It looks like a good technology stack with easy to use server administration and integrated features most app can use (e.g. full-text search). I am a bit surprised that it is not featured here.
======
prashere
I have built applications that uses couchbase both on server side and
couchbase-lite on Android. Couchbase with the ability to sync between client
and server replication is the best thing to happen and available free
(community edition) today.

Unfortunately couchbase-server consumes lot of resource on the backend and
it's heavy, which brings an entry of barrier from a start up point of view.

~~~
isoos
Do you have some numbers about the resource usage that you can share? 4GB
minimum memory (16G recommended) is necessarily a heavy requirement given the
wide variety of things the server does. CockroachDB may be similar to this,
and my servers consume between 1-2GB memory usually.

------
newsoul2019
Have wondered the same thing. But their strategy was enterprise-first as
opposed to developer-first like some competitors.

